# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Mes'udi Hakkında Ansiklopedik Bilgi

## veli

elmesudi.jpg

"Müslümanların Herodotos'u" lâkabıyla tanınan Mes'ûdî (öl.957), tarihî olayları oluş anlarına göre birbiri ardısıra dizmeyi amaçlayan günlükçü tarih anlayışı yerine, yeni bir anlayış geliştirmiş ve olayları hânedânlara ve uluslara göre sınıflama yoluna gitmiştir; bu yöntem, daha sonraları İbn Haldûn tarafından da kullanılacaktır. 

Mes'ûdî, diğer birçok Müslüman coğrafyacı ve tarihçi gibi, bilgi edinmek için uzun gezilere çıkmış ve hayatının son on yılını otuz ciltlik Murûcu'z-Zeheb ve Ma'âdinu'l-Cevher (Altın Çayırlar ve Gümüş Madenler) adlı yapıtını hazırlamak maksadıyla Suriye ve Mısır'da tüketmiştir. Yapıtta, İslâmiyet'in doğuşundan Mes'ûdî'nin dönemine değin geçen olaylar ayrıntılı bir biçimde anlatıldıktan sonra, Müslümanların temas halinde oldukları uluslar, tarihî bir çerçeve içerisinde bütün yönleriyle tanıtılmıştır. 

Çeşitli uluslar ve toplumlar hakkında derlenebilen bilgiler, Müslümanların insan ve insanbilim anlayışlarını ve okyanuslar, iklimler, rüzgârlar ve fırtınalar ile Yeryüzü görünümünü oluşturan diğer insandışı nesneler, yani taşlar, bitkiler ve hayvanlar hakkında derlenebilen bilgiler ise doğa ve doğabilim anlayışlarını yansıttığı için çok değerlidir. Bu nedenle, Mes'ûdî'nin Murûcu'z-Zeheb'i ile bu doğrultuda yazılmış olan diğer tarihî coğrafya kitapları, Ortaçağ İslâm Dünyası'ndaki bilimsel etkinlikleri felsefî yönden çözümleme girişimleri için önemli bir kaynak olarak görülmeli ve bu doğrultudaki araştırmalar özellikle bu tip yapıtlar üzerinde yoğunlaştırılmalıdır.

----------

